

Crunchbase is hacked - chengc
http://www.crunchbase.com/person/larry-page

======
damm
I doubt Crunchbase was hacked. Likely just his account.

[https://gist.github.com/674efaa1a8b941761f1a.git](https://gist.github.com/674efaa1a8b941761f1a.git)

Note that Gist has a screenshot of it.

------
hamiltont
In the future, you really might want to link a screencap instead -- if a page
is hacked it's quite possible some malicious code has been added too. This
link could be trying some attacks against every visitor

